# Breeding Super Black Pastels



## Pollard89 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi everyone, so I was just wondering because I've heard a lot of controversial information on breeding super black pastels due to duck billing, if anyone knows how to avoid this problem? I'm really getting into the black pastel gene and don't like the results of black pastel to cinnamon pastel due to the browning on the supers (also it wouldn't seem like a true super black pastel), so if anyone has any advice on breeders who have succeeded any information would be greatly appreciated. Also would breeding black pastel to super black pastel erase the duck bill problem?


----------



## cueball (Dec 22, 2010)

Although its a linked problem it isnt a common occurence. Ive not actually heard of anyone to have problems with this pairng, just alot of people asking if there will be.


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Not experienced the problem of duck-billing, however, our 2011 pairing was with the *Savannah Pewter* (Pastel + Mojave + Cinnamon) x *Black Pastel* female.

The clutch provided an excellent selection of progeny one of which was the *8 Ball*:









By lexcorn at 2011-12-14

This gal is 3 months & no browning out so far : victory:

Lex


----------



## Pollard89 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you both to your responses, cueball when you speak of the pairing do you mean black pastel x black pastel or black pastel x super black pastel as I'm not sure what route to take?
Wow, Lexcorn what an amazing looking animal :notworthy:, I'm so jealous of that girl, its a girl I'd be looking for as well as my black pastel is male and only 3 months old also. I've thought about using a black pewter as a potential problem solver so may have to think about that a bit more however if I could get my hands on a girl like that I'd be sorted :2thumb:


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Pollard89 said:


> Thank you both to your responses, cueball when you speak of the pairing do you mean black pastel x black pastel or black pastel x super black pastel as I'm not sure what route to take?
> *Wow, Lexcorn what an amazing looking animal :notworthy:, I'm so jealous of that girl, its a girl I'd be looking for as well as my black pastel is male and only 3 months old also. I've thought about using a black pewter as a potential problem solver so may have to think about that a bit more however if I could get my hands on a girl like that I'd be sorted* :2thumb:


Cheers : victory:

She is female alright, the Black Pewter may be an option for ya, however, we have just parted with a male from this clutch on Wednesday evening!

The Black Pastel female who produced this lady has been paired with an Albino male this Season, however, Black Pastel hetero Albino is not a bad combination of genetics.

Good luck with your breeding plans.

Regards. Lex


----------



## cueball (Dec 22, 2010)

Pollard89 said:


> I've thought about using a black pewter as a potential problem solver


Hmm, mixing in other genes wouldnt make the problem less likly to occur so I dont know where your aiming with this one:whistling2: Nor would using a super make it less likely or more likely, obv. using a super would give you twice the amount of super offspring but wouldnt decrease the egg by egg odds of getting a genetic deffect. :whistling2:


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

The best way to make supers is use two non related Black Pastels that have a good genetic background. As for getting dark ones I think Super Blacks are the way to go.... or try an 8 Ball (Cinnamon Black Pastel) x Black Pastel... maybe a Super Black Pastel Cinnamon would stay dark???


----------



## Pollard89 (Nov 7, 2011)

Ahh I see what you mean cueball, I just wasn't sure if it would negate the chances of duck billing because of the presence of other genes, I'm glad you pointed this out to me though it's always good to know and learn new things :2thumb:!
Mattinho thank you for your advice I think I'll have to make my choice when it gets closer to the time but for now I'll keep my eyes open for potential pairings!


----------

